# Skateboard Storage



## Dr.Hook (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 2 sons that are big into skateboarding and I even have skateboard myself that I get on occasionally and mess around with my boys. My wife is getting tired of them laying around the garage so I thought I would build some storage for them. We have about 5 or 6 between the 3 of us.

Any ideas for starters?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 29, 2008)

Pairs of hooks that clip onto one of the trucks, with the board hanging vertically?

--Bushytails


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello, I have organized many garages with your same dilema. I also have these attachments available on my website. This is the direct link. http://www.garageandbeyond.com/products/sports/skate-snowboards
These work on both slatwall and gridwall. 

View attachment PICT0053a.JPG


View attachment PICT0054a.JPG


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 30, 2008)

Please do not use the forums to hawk your wares.  There is a vendor showcase forum if you wish to advertise your products.

--Bushytails


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't see what the problem is. The person asked for a solution and I offered one. I'm not disguising myself. I am not putting a gun to his or her head. Dr. Hook can take your advice, click on my link or even google himself a solution.


----------

